# c'est d'autant plus important que



## friandise

Bonjour, est-ce qu'on peut dire 

"À la lumière du désastre écologique, c'est *d'*autant plus important que tout le monde *tente* de réduire son empreinte carbone"? (indicatif ou subjonctif?)

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## pieanne

Il me semle que oui... Ce serait un subjonctif


----------



## Micia93

your sentence is correct Friandise
no subjonctif here 
:=)


----------



## pieanne

Micia93 said:


> your sentence is correct Friandise
> no subjonctif here
> :=)


 Ah bon? On ne dirait pas "c'est d'autant plus important que tout le monde *vienne* à l'heure"?s


----------



## Micia93

pieanne said:


> Il me semle que oui... Ce serait un subjonctif


 
to me, no Pieanne 
here are other examples :

"c'est d'autant plus important que je *dois* aller là-bas"
"c'est d'autant plus vrai qu'il *est* gentil"
mais tu me mets le doute tout-à-coup !


----------



## Micia93

pieanne said:


> Ah bon? On ne dirait pas "c'est d'autant plus important que tout le monde *vienne* à l'heure"?s


 
en fait, je mettrais le subjonctif avec
"c'est important que tout le monde vienne à l'heure"
mais pas avec la formulation 
"c'est d'autant plus important que"
(voir mes autres exemples)

à l'aide amis grammairiens !!!


----------



## friandise

Merci beaucoup pour vos éclaircissements


----------



## pieanne

Je crois qu'il y a deux sens différents de "c'est d'autant plus important", ici...

1. avec l'indicatif: c'est encore plus important parce que...

2. avec le subjonctif: à cause de X, il faut que tout le monde fasse (à l'avenir) encore plus attention à Y


----------



## Micia93

c'est peut-être l'explication effectivement ! 
mais il faut vraiment bien connaître le contexte alors !


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Interesting French discrepancy...
In fact, indicative of subjonctive would mean two completely different things!
I will do it with _essayer_ at 1st person of plural, to differentiate the indicative (_nous essayons_) from the subjonctive (_nous essayions_)
_C'est d'autant plus important que nous essayions de réduire l'empreinte_ : it's all the more crucial that we should try to reduce...
_C'est d'autant plus important que nous essayons de réduire l'empreinte _: it's so crucial that we try to reduce...
(Pieanne beat me on this one)


----------



## pasclovis

Ma foi... grave question.

Moi, j'aurais tendance à mettre le subjonctif dans tous les cas cités.

"c'est d'autant plus important que je finisse mes devoirs"

mais bon, c'est une question de "feeling" 

P.S Juste un petit détail, je trouve plus joli de dire : 

...,* il* est d'autant plus important que tout le monde tente de réduire son empreinte carbone


----------



## friandise

Merci à tous!


----------



## pasclovis

Ah c'est vrai, je crois que Pianne à raison. Cela dit, je n'utiliserais pas la phrase
_"C'est d'autant plus important que nous essayons de réduire l'empreinte" _pour dire "it's so crucial that we try to reduce". Je pense que l'on dirait plutôt :
"C'est d'autant plus important dans la mesure où nous essayons de..."


----------



## pieanne

friandise said:


> Merci à tous!


 Could you post the whole sentence, please? I mean, perhaps also the one that comes before this!


----------



## minederien

Si, c'est bien un subjonctif dont l'emploi est imposé par la tournure impersonnelle (il est important que)
"D'autant plus que" n'est qu'une locution prépositionnelle qui qui ne change rien dans le choix du mode du verbe. Elle n'a qu'une fonction d'insistance.
ex: Il est important que tu boives beaucoup d'eau d'autant plus que tu es enceinte.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

minederien said:


> Si, c'est bien un subjonctif dont l'emploi est imposé par la tournure impersonnelle (il est important que)


La phrase originelle est _c'est d'autant plus important_ _que_, et non pas _il est important que_ :
_Il faut boire beaucoup d'eau. C'est d'autant plus important qu'il fait chaud
_A comparer avec :
_Je serai en vacance en Bretagne. C'est d'autant plus important qu'il fasse beau..._


----------



## friandise

Ok I shall post this to give you a clearer idea of the context, but it's not foolproof because I came up with it!


Avec le célèbre documentaire "une vérité qui dérange" réalisé par Al Gore en 2007 et d'autres écologistes qui s'érigent en défenseur de l'environnement, il n'y a aucun doute que le leitmotiv de l'année dernière était la protection de l'environnement. La fonte des glaciers, les vagues de chaleurs, et la diminuation des espèces biologiques sont témoins de conséquences néfastes de la pollution sur l'environnement. À la lumière du désastre écologique, c'est d'autant plus important que tout le monde tente de réduire son empreinte carbone.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

friandise said:


> À la lumière du désastre écologique, c'est d'autant plus important que tout le monde tente de réduire son empreinte carbone.


Here, no doubt - subjonctive! This is Minederien's case of use, as in _il est important que _+ subj.

Well - reading the next two posts, I'm not so sure now it's so obvious...


----------



## pieanne

JeanDeSponde said:


> La phrase originelle est _c'est d'autant plus important_ _que_, et non pas _il est important que_ :
> _Il faut boire beaucoup d'eau. C'est d'autant plus important qu'il fait chaud_
> A comparer avec :
> _Je serai en vacance en Bretagne. C'est d'autant plus important qu'il fasse beau..._


 
 Oui, mais alors la phrase originelle n'a plus beaucoup de sens...
_"À la lumière du désastre écologique, c'est *d'*autant plus important que tout le monde *tente* de réduire son empreinte carbone"_
Si on remplace le verbe "tenter de" par simplement "réduire", on aurait "à la lumière du désastre écologique, c'est d'autant plus important que tout le monde réduit..."


----------



## Micia93

pieanne said:


> Oui, mais alors la phrase originelle n'a plus beaucoup de sens...
> _"À la lumière du désastre écologique, c'est *d'*autant plus important que tout le monde *tente* de réduire son empreinte carbone"_
> Si on remplace le verbe "tenter de" par simplement "réduire", on aurait "à la lumière du désastre écologique, c'est d'autant plus important que tout le monde réduit..."


 
ha, merci Pieanne ! tu dis ce que je _ressentais_ sans pour autant le justifier


----------



## friandise

D'accord, merci beaucoup!


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Je lit la phrase originelle comme _à la lumière du désastre écologique, c'est d'autant plus important que tout le monde rédu*ise* [ou essaie de réduire] son empreinte carbone_.
Autrement dit, je lis _c'est d'autant plus important_ comme _c'est par là-même très important_.
?...

(I have edited my last post, as I'm not sure of anything anymore - two ways to skin the cat I guess)


----------



## minederien

pieanne said:


> Oui, mais alors la phrase originelle n'a plus beaucoup de sens...
> _"À la lumière du désastre écologique, c'est *d'*autant plus important que tout le monde *tente* de réduire son empreinte carbone"_
> Si on remplace le verbe "tenter de" par simplement "réduire", on aurait "à la lumière du désastre écologique, c'est d'autant plus important que tout le monde rédui*se*..."



Moi je remplacerai "c'est d'autant plus important " par "il est d'autant plus important que" ou alors, "il est primordial que"


et.... jeanDeSponde, me voilà adoubée !


----------



## minederien

minederien said:


> Moi je remplacerai "c'est d'autant plus important " par "il est d'autant plus important que" ou alors, "il est primordial que"
> 
> 
> et.... jeanDeSponde, me voilà adoubée !



Je viens de comprendre....Je n'avais absolument pas vu l'autre sens....
De la discussion jaillit la lumière...
Mais je viens de relire le texte d'origine et je trouve la phrase avec l'indicatif assez maladroite. On donnerait à "d'autant plus que" un sens de conséquence (la conséquence est que tout le monde réduit ...) alors que "d'autant plus que" n'a pas cette vocation, il serait impropre dans ce cas de recourir à "d'autant plus que"


----------



## Moon Palace

My two cents after this long discussion you have all had: 
There are two different ways of seeing the action, and the choice of the tense stems from these viewpoints:

Il est d'autant plus important que je finisse mes devoirs. (subjunctive required because the action is not over, the locutor is speaking of a prospect, not of a completed action). 

Il est d'autant plus important que tout le monde réduise son empreinte carbone. (again, the action is seen as prospective, not completed). 

C'est d'autant plus important que tout le monde réduit son empreinte carbone (as pieanne said, it is the reason here: it points to an action that is already undertaken, no prospect whatsoever, what is taken into account is the fact this action is in process). 
Same for JDS's example: 


> _Il faut boire beaucoup d'eau. C'est d'autant plus important qu'il fait chaud_


Regarding the use of _c'est / il est_ : as the action is determined and completed, it is logical to use the pronoun _c'est_ as it refers to something that is rooted in the reality, in the present tense. 
On the contrary, when you consider a prospective action, it is not logical to relate it to something that is not yet part of the present. 

Hope I am clear enough..


----------



## friandise

Thank you! It was really clear..


----------



## Thalamus

Moon Palace said:


> My two cents after this long discussion you have all had:
> There are two different ways of seeing the action, and the choice of the tense stems from these viewpoints:
> 
> Il est d'autant plus important que je finisse mes devoirs. (subjunctive required because the action is not over, the locutor is speaking of a prospect, not of a completed action).
> 
> Il est d'autant plus important que tout le monde réduise son empreinte carbone. (again, the action is seen as prospective, not completed).
> 
> C'est d'autant plus important que tout le monde réduit son empreinte carbone (as pieanne said, it is the reason here: it points to an action that is already undertaken, no prospect whatsoever, what is taken into account is the fact this action is in process).
> Same for JDS's example:
> Regarding the use of _c'est / il est_ : as the action is determined and completed, it is logical to use the pronoun _c'est_ as it refers to something that is rooted in the reality, in the present tense.
> On the contrary, when you consider a prospective action, it is not logical to relate it to something that is not yet part of the present.
> 
> Hope I am clear enough..




Voici ce que j'aurais à dire :

_Nous constatons la situation n°1.
*C'est* une situation *d'autant plus* importante *que* nous constatons la situation n°2.
_
What does it mean ?
:: La situation n°2 *rend* la situation n°1 plus importante.

C'est parce que la situation n°2 existe que la situation n°1 est plus importante.
Le "c'est" dont parlais Moon Palace renvoie explicitement à la situation n°1. D'ailleurs, on aurait également pu dire :

_Nous constatons la situation n°1 : c'est un problème important.
*C'est* *d'autant plus* important *que* nous constatons la situation n°2.
_
Exemple, avec l'adjectif "facile":
_Créer un site web a toujours été assez facile. C'est aujourd'hui d'autant plus facile qu'il existe des CMS comme Wordpress.
_

*Toutefois*, écrire: _"C'est d'autant plus important que tout le monde réduit son empreinte carbone"_ n'a pas beaucoup de sens, dans ce contexte.
En effet, ce n'est pas le fait que les gens réduisent leur empreinte carbone qui rend plus important le désastre écologique.

*Non*, il FAUT ici utiliser la tournure "il est d'autant plus...", avec un *pronom "il" totalement impersonnel* ET *un subjonctif* :

_Nous constatons la situation n°1 : elle est désastreuse.
*Il est* *d'autant plus* important *que* la situation n°2 *devienne* vraie._

What does it mean ?
:: La situation n°1 *rend** LE FAIT* que la situation n°2 devienne vraie plus important.

Exemple:
Les spécialistes du climat font régulièrement état de l'urgence climatique. Il est (donc) d'autant plus important que les politiques sachent etc...

Voilà.
Et du coup je ne sais toujours pas comment on traduit en anglais:
"C'est d'autant plus (adjectif) que ...", dans le sens de mon exemple sur la création d'un site web.

Merci.


----------



## Moon Palace

Thalamus said:


> Voici ce que j'aurais à dire :
> 
> Exemple, avec l'adjectif "facile":
> _Créer un site web a toujours été assez facile. C'est aujourd'hui d'autant plus facile qu'il existe des CMS comme Wordpress.
> _
> 
> *Toutefois*, écrire: _"C'est d'autant plus important que tout le monde réduit son empreinte carbone"_ n'a pas beaucoup de sens, dans ce contexte.
> En effet, ce n'est pas le fait que les gens réduisent leur empreinte carbone qui rend plus important le désastre écologique.
> 
> *Non*, il FAUT ici utiliser la tournure "il est d'autant plus...", avec un *pronom "il" totalement impersonnel* ET *un subjonctif* :
> 
> Exemple:
> Les spécialistes du climat font régulièrement état de l'urgence climatique. Il est (donc) d'autant plus important que les politiques sachent etc...
> 
> Voilà.
> Et du coup je ne sais toujours pas comment on traduit en anglais:
> "C'est d'autant plus (adjectif) que ...", dans le sens de mon exemple sur la création d'un site web.
> 
> Merci.



Difficile de discuter de traduction sur la base abstraite de situations non définies. 
Sur la base de l'exemple suivant - totalement imaginaire : 
_Les compagnies aériennes sont durement frappées par la crise, et le transport aérien diminue fortement. C'est d'autant plus important que tout le monde réduit son empreinte carbone. 

_Ici, l'emploi du subjonctif serait un contresens, car on voit bien que le fait que chacun réduise son empreinte carbone s'ajoute à la situation de départ, à savoir la baisse du nombre de vols. 

Pour ce qui est de l'exemple du site web, je proposerais: 
_Creating a website is all the easier today since such CMS as World Press exist. 
Since_ renvoyant à une cause logique, on comprend bien que la deuxième partie de la phrase explique la facilité accrue exposée dans la première partie.


----------



## Thalamus

Ok, merci pour ta traduction. 

Finalement, nous ne sommes pas en désaccord

 Quant à mon premier message, il se focalisait surtout sur le débat franco-français qui précédait.


----------

